# Water stream isn’t even



## Coflov (Apr 18, 2021)

Lately I've noticed the water isn't streaming evenly threw the shower screen and I see a little water leaking from the side.

I clean regularly and notice the shower screen is a little cracked from tightening the screen too much, could it be it? 
water flow is 300 ml in 30 sec.

besides that I love the coffee I get with this 20 year old machine!
thank you


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Coflov welcome aboard. - I'd say so. Give the machine a threat, and buy a new shower screen and, while you are there, a group gasket if you haven't done so already. Also, you don't need to tighten it too much. Finger tighten it as much as you can with your fingers and then give it a 1/2 turn with the screw driver. It shouldn't be tight.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## Coflov (Apr 18, 2021)

Thank you guys, super happy to be able to share thoughts and ideas.

any recommended shower screen? I saw a few types. 
also, did you change to a shorter screw?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Coflov said:


> Thank you guys, super happy to be able to share thoughts and ideas.
> 
> any recommended shower screen? I saw a few types.
> also, did you change to a shorter screw?


 There are good aftermarket screens. However, if I were you, I'd just Kermit simple and stick to the standard Rancilio screen as you've been a happy owner for the past 20 years!


----------



## Coflov (Apr 18, 2021)

Thank you. I personally own it for 6 years, but in the family for 10


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Coflov said:


> any recommended shower screen? I saw a few types.
> also, did you change to a shorter screw?


 Your options for shower screen are basically a standard one or an IMS RA200 IM (make sure you get the IM - Integrated Mesh if you go for that). The IMS is a little easier to keep clean and a little nicer to look at if you are into this sort of thing, but don't expect to be able to tell the difference in the cup. You can see a discussion about it here (and in many other places on the world wide web). In the thread you can also see an optional alternative screw. Again, it's more of an aesthetic/convenience thing than an upgrade to the coffee.

Group gasket, as @MediumRoastSteam mentioned is a good idea if you haven't replaced it in a long time. Make sure you clean really well after removing the gasket, or you will get leaks. It might also be a good idea to check if your jet breaker is clean and in good nick.


----------



## shadow745 (Apr 29, 2012)

Coflov said:


> Lately I've noticed the water isn't streaming evenly threw the shower screen and I see a little water leaking from the side.
> 
> I clean regularly and notice the shower screen is a little cracked from tightening the screen too much, could it be it?
> water flow is 300 ml in 30 sec.
> ...





Coflov said:


> Lately I've noticed the water isn't streaming evenly threw the shower screen and I see a little water leaking from the side.
> 
> I clean regularly and notice the shower screen is a little cracked from tightening the screen too much, could it be it?
> water flow is 300 ml in 30 sec.
> ...


----------

